# Tour of CA roll call.



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Did you know the Tour of CA starts this Sunday in Palo Alto?

Let's have a roll call of who's watching what stage and where.

The queen stage is next Wednesday, Feb. 20 from Modesto to Stockton. Make sure to take the afternoon off.

The prime watching spot is Sierra Road in San Jose. We'll ride to the top and do a little ride to Calaveras afterwards. What time should we meet at the bottom?

http://reviews.roadbikereview.com/tour-of-california#

fc


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

*Nobody goes to Stockton...*

Wednesday's stage ends in San Jose.


----------



## Superunleaded (Jun 19, 2006)

robwh9 said:


> Nobody goes to Stockton....


Francis is going to Stockton... by himself   

I'm riding from Fremont, around 10'ish, to the bottom of Sierra Road, prolly up the first 2 humps and then will head downtown SJ after the last rider passes me by.


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

i'll be in santa rosa watching on monday. though i am thinking of heading out to the top of coleman valley road and watching from there, but then i won't get to hangout downtown for the finish. so i'm most likely gonna be downtown.


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

I will be in Palo Alto on Sunday, Occidental and Santa Rosa on Monday, Sacramento on Tuesday, and at Patterson Valley pass on Weds.


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

I live and work in Santa Rosa so I'll be watching there ....


----------



## lakes road sheep (Mar 19, 2007)

I will be going out to watch the prologue. Have to work the rest of the time the race is on.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Sierra road! Be there. There should be thousands of folks there and about 100 of the happy ones will be mtbr and roadbikereview folks.

TAKE THE AFTERNOON OFF AND RIDE UP THE HILL WITH US.

So what time should we be there? The schedule is here:
http://www.amgentourofcalifornia.com/docroot/media/2008/stage3-log.pdf

If they average 22 mph, the schedule says they will hit the base of the climb at 1:52 pm. Since they are climbing almost 6000 feet before Sierra Rd, I don't think they'll be averaging 22 mph. Maybe 20 or 18 mph. 

So I think they will hit the base of the climb between 2:30 and 3pm.

I say let's meet at Sierra and Piedmont at 1:30? We'll snake our way to the top of the climb and be merry.

The Sierra road climb is a 4 mile 2000 foot climb. A road bike is preferred but an mtb will work too.

After the race comes through, we can go for a ride on Calaveras road for about 20 miles.

So I propose:
Meeting place: Sierra and Piedmont Road intersection
Time: 1:30


fc


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

I'll ride down for the Prologue.


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

Definitely going to be there for the prologue...

Might not be around Wednesday... we'll see. Trying to find a job. haha.


----------



## gambo2166 (Oct 20, 2004)

I will be with Big Hair Super Fan at every stage this year.We will be at the VIP tent at the prolog. Check out www.bighairsuperfan.com for the photo contest and pic and videos.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

Dr_John said:


> I'll ride down for the Prologue.


me too. I still have to figure out where this prologue is.


----------



## goloso (Feb 4, 2004)

*Ill be there...*

I''ll be there on bike if the weather is decent and on foot if it is raining.

I rode down to the Westin in Palo Alto at lunch today. No riders around but I talked to a bunch of the mechanics.

A buddy of mine picked up Credit Agricole at the airport and took them out for a training ride yesterday. I saw them again today on the Stanford campus and saw Rabbobank out on Foothill.

-G


----------



## bilbo3 (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm going to take my son out of school next Friday and watch the TT in Solvang.


----------



## BlackSteel (Jul 10, 2007)

*Ya but*



francois said:


> Sierra road! Be there. There should be thousands of folks there and about 100 of the happy ones will be mtbr and roadbikereview folks.
> 
> TAKE THE AFTERNOON OFF AND RIDE UP THE HILL WITH US.
> 
> ...



If you are wrong about the average speed Levi will be on our butts..for a second or two anyway. They will roaring down the front side of MH too and that's 20 miles to get the average back up. I would think 21 mph average is about right. Anyway I have to work until around 2:00 so I may just head downtown since I work there anyway. I may try to get off a little early though and hope you are right about the average speed. I don't think I will be able to climb Sierra unless I get off at around 1:00 or earlier.


----------



## Roeland (Feb 9, 2008)

Thursday at Seaside. Should be beautiful out!


----------



## RelevantAaron (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm in. I am going to take my daughter to the start of Stage 1 Monday. Planning on seeing you guys at 1:20 wednesday.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

RelevantAaron said:


> I'm in. I am going to take my daughter to the start of Stage 1 Monday. Planning on seeing you guys at 1:20 wednesday.


Nice Aaron. See you there.

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

I'll be at Stanford tomorrow. See you gents there.

Here's a rider list.

fc

------------------
*World Champions:*


Paolo Bettini (ITA), Quick Step
Tom Boonen (BEL), Quick Step
Bradley Wiggins (GBR), High Road
Fabian Cancellara (SUI), Team CSC
Oscar Freire Gomez (ESP), Rabobank
Gerald Ciolek (GER), High Road
Dmytro Grabovskyy (UKR), Quick Step
 *Olympic Medalists:*


Paolo Bettini (ITA), Quick Step
Bobby Julich (USA), Team CSC
Bradley Wiggins (GBR), High Road
Bradley McGee (AUS), Team CSC
 *National Time Trial Champions (by country):*


Vladimir Gusev (RUS), Astana
Edvald Boasson Hagen (NOR), High Road
Fabian Cancellara (SUI), Team CSC
Gustav Larsson (SWE), Team CSC
David Millar (GBR), Slipstream Chipotle Presented By H30
David Zabriskie (USA), Slipstream Chipotle Presented By H30
 *National Road Champions (by country):*


Levi Leipheimer (USA), Astana
Fabian Wegmann (GER), Gerolsteiner
David Millar (GBR), Slipstream Chipotle Presented By H30
 *American Race Champions:*


Levi Leipheimer (Astana), 2007 *Amgen Tour of California*
Janez Brajkovic (Astana), 2007 Tour de Georgia
George Hincapie (High Road), 2007 Tour of Missouri
Chris Horner (Astana), 2003 Tour de Georgia
 *Top 2007 Amgen Tour of California Notables: *


Levi Leipheimer (Astana): Prologue; individual time trial; first overall
Juan Jose Haedo (Team CSC): Stage 2 and 6; first overall in sprint classification
Robert Gesink (Rabobank): First overall Best Young Rider
Danny Pate (Slipstream Chipotle Powered By H30): First overall Most Aggressive Rider
Jens Voigt (Team CSC): Second overall; stage 3
Paolo Bettini (Quick Step): Stage 4
Ivan Dominguez (Toyota-United Pro Cycling Team): Stage 7
Fred Rodriguez (Rock Racing): Tenth overall in sprint classification
Bobby Julich (Team CSC): Fourth overall
Team CSC: Defending team champions (2006 and 2007)
 *California Natives/Residents:*


Astana: Levi Leipheimer (Santa Rosa)
BMC Racing Team: Scott Nydam (Santa Rosa); Antonio Cruz (Long Beach)
Jackson Stewart (Los Gatos); Taylor Tolleson (Watsonville)
BISSELL Pro Cycling: Ben Jacques-Maynes (San Jose); Aaron Olson (Santa Barbara); Scott Zwizanski (Sausalito)
Health Net Pro Cycling Team Presented by Maxxis: Roman Kilun (Berkeley)
Jelly Belly Cycling Team: Bernard Van Ulden (Belmont)
Rock Racing: Fred Rodriguez (San Francisco)
Slipstream Chipotle Presented By H30: Steven Cozza (Petaluma)
Toyota-United Pro Cycling Team: Cuban rider Ivan Dominguez (Chatsworth)
 “The phenomenal success and growing reputation of the *Amgen Tour of California* has, once again, resulted in one of the best fields ever to race on U.S. soil,” said Kristin Bachochin, senior director of AEG Sports, presenter of the race. “Welcoming such an accomplished group of cyclists to California shows the high esteem the race is being given by the international cycling community." 

The *2008 Amgen Tour of California* roster includes the following 17 professional cycling teams. The nine ProTour teams compete regularly on the UCI's ProTour race calendar, including the Grand Tours of Europe: Giro d'Italia, Tour de France and the Vuelta a Espana.

_*Team rosters are subject to change_
*Pro Tour Teams*

*1.) Astana (LUX)*

Levi Leipheimer (USA)
Janez Brajkovic (SLO)
Vladimir Gusev (RUS)	
Christopher Horner (USA)	
Serguei Ivanov (RUS)
Aaron Kemps (AUS)
Andrey Mizurov (KAZ)
José Luis Rubiera Vigil (ESP)
*2.) Bouygues Telecom (FRA)*

Thomas Voeckler (FRA)
Dimitri	Champion (FRA)
Perrig Quemeneur (FRA) 
Vincent Jerome (FRA)
Laurent Lefevre (FRA)
Alexandre Pichot (FRA)
Sébastien Turgot (FRA)
Julien Belgy (FRA)
*3.) Crédit Agricole (FRA)*

Patrice Halgand (FRA)
Jonathan Hivert (FRA)
Ignatas Konovalovas (LIT)
Christophe Le Mevel (FRA)
Cyril Lemoine (FRA)
Mark Renshaw (AUS)
Julien Simon (FRA)
Yannick Talabardon (FRA)
*4.) Gerolsteiner (GER)*

Fabian Wegmann (GER)
Johannes Frohlinger (GER)
Heinrich Haussler (GER)
Bernhard Kohl (AUT)
Mathias Frank (SUI)
Peter Wrolich (AUT)
Oliver Zaugg (SUI)
Markus Zberg (SUI)
*5.) Quick Step (BEL)*

Paolo Bettini (ITA)
Tom Boonen (BEL)
Dmytro Grabovskyy (UKR)
Kevin Hulsmans (BEL)
Kevin Seeldraeyers (BEL)
Andrea Tonti (ITA)
Matteo Tosatto (ITA)
Jurgen Van De Walle (BEL)
*6.) Rabobank (Netherlands)*

Oscar Freire Gomez (ESP)
Mauricio Alberto Ardila Cano (COL)
Robert	Gesink (NED)
Mathew Hayman (AUS)
Pedro Horrillo Munoz (ESP)
Paul Martens (GER)
Bauke Mollema (NED)
William	Walker (AUS)
*7.) Saunier Duval-Scott (ESP)*

Rubens Bertogliati (SUI)	
Raivis Belohvosciks (LTV)
David Canada Gracia (ESP)	
Ermanno Capelli (ITA)
Eros Capecchi (ITA)
Iker Camano Ortuzar (ESP)	
Angel Gomez (ESP)	
Luciano André Pagliarini Mendonca (BRA)
*8.) Team CSC (DEN)*

Bobby Julich (USA)
Fabian Cancellara (SUI)
Stuart O'Grady (AUS)
Jason McCartney (USA)
Gustav Larsson (SWE)
Jens Voigt (GER)
Juan Jose Haedo (ARG)
Karsten Kroon (NED)
*9.) High Road (GER)*

George Hincapie (USA)
Mark Cavendish (GBR)
Gerald Ciolek (GER)
Adam Hansen (AUS)
Kim Kirchen (LUX)
Edvald Boasson Hagen (NOR)
Thomas Lovkvist (SWE)
Bradley Wiggins (GBR)
*Pro Continental Teams*

*10.) BMC Racing Team (USA)*

Alexandre Moos (SUI)
Danilo Wyss (SUI)
Jackson Stewart (USA)
Darren Lill (RSA)
Scott Nydam (USA)
Antonio Cruz (USA)
Taylor Tolleson (USA)
Jeffry Louder (USA)
*11.) Slipstream Chipotle Presented By H30 (USA)*

David Millar (GBR)
David Zabriskie (USA)
Christian Vandevelde (USA)
Thomas Peterson (USA)
Danny Pate (USA)
Steven	Cozza (USA)
Thomas Danielson (USA) 
Tyler Farrar (USA)
*Continental Teams*

*12.) BISSELL Pro Cycling (USA)*

Ben Jacques-Maynes (USA)
Tom Zirbel (USA)
Scott Zwizanski (USA)
Aaron Olson (USA)
Burke Swindlehurst (USA)

Garrett Peltonen (USA) Edward King (USA)
Richard England (AUS)
*13.) Health Net Presented by Maxxis (USA)*

Phil Zajicek (USA)
Rory Sutherland (AUS)
Timothy Johnson (USA)
Karl Menzies (AUS)
Roman Kilun (USA)
John Murphy (USA)
Frank Pipp (USA)
Matthew Crane (USA)
*14.) Jelly Belly Cycling Team (USA)*

Scott Tietzel (USA)
Nick Reistad (USA)
Matthew Rice (AUS)
Michael Lange (USA)
Bernard Van Ulden (USA)
Bryce Mead (USA)
Nicholas Sanderson (AUS)
Aaron Barry Tuckerman (NZL)
*15.) Kelly Benefit Strategies-Medifast (USA)*

Andrew Bajadali (USA)
Dan Bowman (USA)
Alex Candelario (USA)
Kevin Lacombe (CAN)
Reid Mumford (USA)
Justin Spinelli (USA)
Jonathan Sundt (USA)
Nick Waite (USA)
*16.) Rock Racing (USA)*

Michael Creed (USA)
Kayle Leogrande (USA)
Doug Ollerenshaw (USA)
Victor Hugo Pena Grisales (COL)
Fred Rodriguez (USA)
*17.) Toyota-United Pro Cycling Team (USA)*

Dominique Rollin (CAN)
Hilton Clarke (AUS)
Jonathan Clarke (AUS)
Caleb Manion (AUS)
Benjamin Day (AUS)
Ivan Dominguez (CUB)
Heath Blackgrove (NZL)
Henk Vogels (AUS)

For more information about the *2008 Amgen Tour of California*, as well as a nightly viewing schedule on VERSUS, please visit www.amgentourofcalifornia.com/tv-schedule.html.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

I'll be at Stanford with the family today. Say hi if you spot my 4 swag-hunting crew.

fc


----------



## FTM (Feb 4, 2005)

I'm up visiting my daughter, who lives a mile from the Prologue, so we'll be there.
I live a mile from the Rose Bowl, so I'll be there next Sunday.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

It was fine day to be out. We played and played and met a bunch of folks. I don't know anything about the race but it's on Versus at 10pm tonight.

Here's Joe Steel taking care of your prized possesions while sporting the mtbr socks and hat.
<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/2172009TourOfCA/photo#5168121141360906978"><img src="https://lh4.google.com/fcebedo/R7jay9MA0uI/AAAAAAAAHUc/xy4U4xg32kU/s800/IMG_3288.jpg" /></a>

This is Mr. Calmar Cycles himself representin
<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/2172009TourOfCA/photo#5168121188605547250"><img src="https://lh3.google.com/fcebedo/R7ja1tMA0vI/AAAAAAAAHUk/5o6sPR_aua8/s800/IMG_3291.jpg" /></a>

This is the awesome band from San Luis Obispo, the Damon Castillo Band
https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/2172009TourOfCA/photo#5168158206928671522

This is Allan guarding my new 13 lb. bike
<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/2172009TourOfCA/photo#5168158271353180978"><img src="https://lh5.google.com/fcebedo/R7j8kNMA0zI/AAAAAAAAHXM/UZIoCv1ookU/s800/IMG_3297.jpg" /></a>

And the rest of the crew
<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/2172009TourOfCA/photo#5168158305712919362"><img src="https://lh5.google.com/fcebedo/R7j8mNMA00I/AAAAAAAAHXU/uifzC948OhA/s800/IMG_3298.jpg" /></a>

This is Lori aka 'velogirl'
<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/2172009TourOfCA/photo#5168158348662592338"><img src="https://lh3.google.com/fcebedo/R7j8otMA01I/AAAAAAAAHXc/0Cm5dfKtyKI/s800/IMG_3301.jpg" /></a>

This is Kev1n and Rebecca
<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/2172009TourOfCA/photo#5168158413087101794"><img src="https://lh6.google.com/fcebedo/R7j8sdMA02I/AAAAAAAAHXk/bd4NbJ10-G0/s800/IMG_3302.jpg" /></a>

The best spot in the house was the lawn inside the loop
<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/2172009TourOfCA/photo#5168158494691480434"><img src="https://lh5.google.com/fcebedo/R7j8xNMA03I/AAAAAAAAHXs/OY1eqSDSlHM/s800/IMG_3306.jpg" /></a>

Thumbs up from da little girl.
<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/2172009TourOfCA/photo#5168158554821022594"><img src="https://lh3.google.com/fcebedo/R7j80tMA04I/AAAAAAAAHX0/P_SSCTlRXac/s800/IMG_3313.jpg" /></a>

Bike race
<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/2172009TourOfCA/photo#5168158606360630162"><img src="https://lh3.google.com/fcebedo/R7j83tMA05I/AAAAAAAAHX8/gG8DULjahbs/s800/IMG_3330.jpg" /></a>

Seize the day
<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/2172009TourOfCA/photo#5168158670785139618"><img src="https://lh6.google.com/fcebedo/R7j87dMA06I/AAAAAAAAHYE/TS8vpJvzjTU/s800/IMG_3333.jpg" /></a>

fc


----------



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

Here we are watching the race. Found this photo on Flickr while cruising the site tonight.

<img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2297/2272444971_25eb13d6db.jpg" />

(I'm next to the guy in orange with the stroller in front of me!)

I tried to keep my out for you Francis but I didn't see ya.


----------



## Adam_SF (May 12, 2007)

Don't tell me I'm the _only_ guy riding out to Pt. Reyes to watch the sprint...

I was going to watch the Stage 1 start, but I don't feel like dealing with the crowds that will be mobbing Sausalito.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Swag hunting for kids is awesome!! We got 5 bike air horns, 2 jump ropes, 2 frisbees, 2 bandanas, a shirt and a bag of granola. Score!

And I forgot to mention.

SUPPORT CYCLING. SUPPORT THE RACE. SHOW UP.

fc


----------



## BlackSteel (Jul 10, 2007)

*The Deal*

Well the deal I got from work for Wednesday is if it is nice I will work and probably get off in time for the finish downtown. If it is raining harder than sprinkles I will get to watch the race on Mt. Hamilton or Sierra. I'm not sure what I'm hoping for.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Wow! What coverage!!

http://www.amgentourofcalifornia.com/docroot/tourtracker2008/AdobeTourTracker.html

fc


----------



## gambo2166 (Oct 20, 2004)

Posting from the Big Hair Super Fans RV Santa Rosa waiting for stage 2.. Having a blast!! Check out all the pics we took at the prolog and stage 1 to many to post here.

www.bighairsuperfan.com


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

gambo2166 said:


> Posting from the Big Hair Super Fans RV Santa Rosa waiting for stage 2.. Having a blast!! Check out all the pics we took at the prolog and stage 1 to many to post here.
> 
> www.bighairsuperfan.com


Bighair showed up big today. I thought he was going to take out some spectators as he barrelled up with the peloton.

But the day belongs to super antlers man. Nice camera time!!!

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Wednesday, Sierra Road.

Meeting Place: Piedmont and Sierra road corner.

Meeting Time: 1:15, Ready to ride by 1:30.

Bring food and noisemakers! We'll do a Calaveras ride after the peloton passes.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Ok, see you folks there tomorrow at 1:15 (Piedmont and Sierra).

- If you need more time to climb, say hi then take off.
- If we hear helicopters above us, we'll take off :wink5:.
- bring warm clothes, food, noisemakers. We will be there a while
- don't touch the riders. Do not descend or get in the way until the broom wagon appears. There will be a big time gap between the first rider and the last rider.

- use your mountain bike shoes. not roadiee!
- we'll go for a ride after.

fc


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

*downtown*

I'll be a the Look booth today, hopefully weather cooperates for those of you riding - enjoy!

Cheers,


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Sweet.

The day started out with some fabulous coverage. With the Tour of California live video and the cycling.tv commentary, I had two camera angles, gps trackcing, maps, and news. I'm not so crazy about Andreu's commentary so I listen to the Cycling.tv Scottish guys and their endearing accents.



There's about 10 of us riders ready to go up the hill so we go up at about 1:20. Timing was perfect!!!


The crowds were eager to see Roadbikereview crawl up the hill






Who's this MikeG super pro?


Super antler dude tried to hang with us but he got dropped




Cannonhead, Bustamove and K-max


MsRutzie and ATBScott


video
https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/2192008TourOfCalifornia/photo#5169283982281463074

Levi and Gesink form an alliance and go for the win


Zabriskie and Horner follow close behind


Scary veins


Genshammer the superfan


World champ Paolo


to be continued...

photo album here:
https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/2192008TourOfCalifornia

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Ummm.... wow. Someday, I would like to ride here.

<table border="0"><tbody><tr><td>

</td></tr><tr><td>
Photo by Ken Conley</td></tr></tbody></table>

<table border="0"><tbody><tr><td>

</td></tr><tr><td>
Photo by Ken Conley</td></tr></tbody></table>

<table border="0"><tbody><tr><td>

</td></tr><tr><td>
Photo by Ken Conley



More coverage here:
http://reviews.roadbikereview.com/tour-of-california

</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------

